# High Calorie Protein shake brand or recipes



## Cslogger515 (May 18, 2020)

Looking for some recommendations on protein shakes. What's your favorite brand and flavor or even homemade shake recipes. Looking for a higher calorie shake.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 18, 2020)

Optimum's Vanilla Ice Cream used to be my favorite.  I used it as a base for mixing other things in it after having two pre-molars removed prior to getting my dental implants.  I went six months where it was nearly impossible to eat my regular protein items due to not being able to chew.


----------



## snake (May 18, 2020)

I use Body Fortress but it's not high in calories; one of the reasons I use it. You want calories, use whole milk, more calories, add peanut butter and some sugar. Why anyone wants their protein shake to be high in calories is beyond me. I would rather eat more than drink my calories but that's me. 

Just do me a favor, don't be posting a "How do I cut" thread in 3 months.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 18, 2020)

snake said:


> I use Body Fortress but it's not high in calories; one of the reasons I use it. You want calories, use whole milk, more calories, add peanut butter and some sugar. Why anyone wants their protein shake to be high in calories is beyond me. I would rather eat more than drink my calories but that's me.
> 
> Just do me a favor, don't be posting a "How do I cut" thread in 3 months.



You just made me think of that Southpark episode where Cartman took Weight Gain 2000 or something like that...  

OTOH, one of my former coworkers experienced a health incident with his heart and had ingest more calories to keep from wasting away.  Due to his condition, he couldn't lift heavy weights any longer.  Imagine eating 3,000 calories per day, not lifting heavy, and still losing weight...


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 18, 2020)

i dont believe in weight gainers u have to drink so much it seems pointless to me.
 i make mine as follows... 2 scoops protein ...i use on or nitro tech.
                                          1 bananna
                                           1.5 cups oats
                                          chocolate syrup to liking
                                           1  cup jiff pb
                                            2 scoops of ice cream
                                           just enough milk to make the right consistency
that will give you around 1000 cals or so. i have a good peanut butter chocolate chip protein ball recipe i like cause .i can just pop one in every half hour helps me a lot..i have not been eating them for a few months and have lost some weight so they really helped.if you want that recipe just search protein peanut butter balls and you will find it. its only pb,honey,cc,protein,oats...
  the shake above tastes just like the hulk from smoothie king. 
hope this helps


----------



## sfw509 (May 18, 2020)

Dymatize Elite Whey is my favorite. Vanilla is my go to. It's 140 calories a serving which seems to be a little bit higher than the 110-120 most others seem to be. If I remember correctly AllMax base a whey that's almost 200 calories.

Like the previous post stated if your not going to go with a true gainer just add whole milk, ice cream, pb, or syrup to up the calories. You could also buy a gainer and not use a whole serving.


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2020)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> You just made me think of that Southpark episode where Cartman took Weight Gain 2000 or something like that...


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 18, 2020)

Cheesy Poofs!

I mean... Beefcake!


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 18, 2020)

depending on your meaning of "high-calorie".... high calorie protein shakes dont exist. There are mass gainers but they are fundamentally flawed to use unless your extremely skinny combined with a really fast metabolism.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 19, 2020)

My protein shake usually consist of a 16oz of water immediately following and sometimes during the chewing of 8-12oz of beef or chicken. My kids drank their protein out of a nipple attached to their mother but they grew up and grew teeth.

My other go to is using a tall glass and filling it up with fairlife milk.


I guarantee you that you will have much better results with my recipes than gulping down some synthetic garbage made of chemical byproducts and sugar.


----------



## Beezy (May 19, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> My protein shake usually consist of a 16oz of water immediately following and sometimes during the chewing of 8-12oz of beef or chicken. My kids drank their protein out of a nipple attached to their mother but they grew up and grew teeth.
> 
> My other go to is using a tall glass and filling it up with fairlife milk.
> 
> ...



At the risk of getting a permanent ban, I’d love to eat beef five times a day, but my jaw hurts like hell when chewing more than 3-4 decent meals a day. Not exaggerating either, the guys I train with can’t put away as many calories as I can, but they go in chewing when my jaw is throbbing. Never been able to figure it out.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 19, 2020)

Had Met Rx protein pancakes today w almond butter & walnuts & blueberries w raw honey this morning!


----------



## Cslogger515 (May 19, 2020)

My bad I should've been more clear. I'm looking for a cleaner higher calorie protein shake around 600 calories without all of the fillers and stuff like in the mass gainers. I ment more on the homemade recipes of food in the shake like egg whites instead of protein powders.


----------



## motown1002 (May 19, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> i dont believe in weight gainers u have to drink so much it seems pointless to me.
> i make mine as follows... 2 scoops protein ...i use on or nitro tech.
> 1 bananna
> 1.5 cups oats
> ...



Do you put that protein shake in a 5 gallon bucket?  How do you fit all that in a shaker?  lol


----------



## bigdog (May 19, 2020)

12 ozs whole milk,1 banana, 1 scoop BSN german chocolate whey, 4 poptarts(I use brown sugar and cinnamon flavor)….   Blend and drink up!


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 19, 2020)

bigdog said:


> 12 ozs whole milk,1 banana, 1 scoop BSN german chocolate whey, 4 poptarts(I use brown sugar and cinnamon flavor)….   Blend and drink up!



Do you really put poptarts in your shake? lol


----------



## brock8282 (May 19, 2020)

I’ve got some teeth issues making chewing difficult and quarantine is making it difficult to fix so I’ve been doing 8oz of cooked chicken, couple bananas, berries, peanut butter and some sugar free chocolate jello pudding powder with some almond milk all blended up. Add in oatmeal for higher carb meals.


----------



## German89 (May 19, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Do you really put poptarts in your shake? lol


lucky charms.

i haven't had lucky charms in 2 weeks. 



brock8282 said:


> I’ve got some teeth issues making chewing difficult and quarantine is making it difficult to fix so I’ve been doing 8oz of cooked chicken, couple bananas, berries, peanut butter and some sugar free chocolate jello pudding powder with some almond milk all blended up. Add in oatmeal for higher carb meals.



you... blend your chicken?


----------



## brock8282 (May 19, 2020)

Like a lot of things in life.... Not as gross as you would think as long as you dont think about it.


----------



## German89 (May 19, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Like a lot of things in life.... Not as gross as you would think as long as you dont think about it.



I tried blending tuna.. that was awful...

I guess it's like soup. Right?


----------



## brock8282 (May 19, 2020)

Came out just like any other smoothie actually using my nutribullet, no chunkiness or bits or anything like that.


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 19, 2020)

1 gram of protein equals 4 calories. no matter which way u cut, if you want a 600 calorie protein shake of mostly protein then that's almost 150 grams of protein, in a liquid, all at once...


----------



## brock8282 (May 19, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> 1 gram of protein equals 4 calories. no matter which way u cut, if you want a 600 calorie protein shake of mostly protein then that's almost 150 grams of protein, in a liquid, all at once...



you’re being overly technical with his words man. I think it’s clear that he doesn’t mean an all protein no fat or carb shake.


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 20, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> you’re being overly technical with his words man. I think it’s clear that he doesn’t mean an all protein no fat or carb shake.



yeah I probably am. in any case if he didn't know that or wasn't considering it for a shake, now he does and can make a better choice.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 20, 2020)

German89 said:


> I tried blending tuna.. that was awful...
> 
> I guess it's like soup. Right?



I've done tuna before,
4 cans w orange juice & a banana!
Not bad,but there are other ways!


----------



## The Tater (May 20, 2020)

Those damn lucky charms are the devil. I’ve got no control when we have a box in our cupboard. My super shake is 8oz whole milk, 6 egg whites, 1 scoop of protein powder, some blueberries and shredded wheat or whatever cereal we have around.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2020)

Eastern-European Jizz


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> I've done tuna before,
> 4 cans w orange juice & a banana!
> Not bad,but there are other ways!



thanks I just threw up in my mouth :32 (19):


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2020)

Ben & Jerry's, milk and 2 scoops of whey ftw


----------



## sfw509 (May 20, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Ben & Jerry's, milk and 2 scoops of whey ftw




I second that. If it's just calories your looking for two scoops of whey protein, milk, and some vanilla ice cream should get you over 500 calories pretty easily. If your worried about fillers and stuff you could make the ice cream yourself... But there is some pretty decent store bought stuff out there.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2020)

sfw509 said:


> I second that. If it's just calories your looking for two scoops of whey protein, milk, and some vanilla ice cream should get you over 500 calories pretty easily. If your worried about fillers and stuff you could make the ice cream yourself... But there is some pretty decent store bought stuff out there.



oh I was making 800-1200 cal shakes like that :32 (20):


----------



## sfw509 (May 20, 2020)

Hahaha. Now I want to hit up Culvers and get some pints of their frozen custard for my shakes.


----------



## Cslogger515 (May 20, 2020)

I think I could do the chicken but not tuna. Im going to throw a few shakes together and if they turn out good I'll post them up with recipes.


----------



## German89 (May 20, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Eastern-European Jizz



classy gibz.

Someone posted that jizz has zero nutritional facts so... myth busted


----------



## CJ (May 20, 2020)

Grilled Ribeye. Fukk your shakes! :32 (16):


----------



## Rigorhead (May 20, 2020)

Buying ready-made protein drinks gets expensive. However I do buy them occasionally.
My favorite brand is Fairl!fe. They have very high amounts of protein and pretty low calories, and they taste good too!
If the store doesn't have Fairl!fe, I buy Muscle Milk.


----------



## Cslogger515 (May 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Grilled Ribeye. Fukk your shakes! :32 (16):



I did just get a half cow so do have plenty of steaks. My family has a farm so get good deals on cows and hogs.


----------



## Cslogger515 (May 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Grilled Ribeye. Fukk your shakes! :32 (16):



I did just get a half cow so do have plenty of steaks. My family has a farm so get good deals on cows and hogs.


----------

